# Drones



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

So, someone on my community FB page complained angrily about a drone flying over their backyard.
How would you feel? What would you do? Do we have a right to the air over our property?

keep in mind, I live in a suburb, not rural Montana, so "taking out the ol' 12ga" wouldnt go over here in the land of 50' lots, school buses and pizza delivery.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm pretty sure something a little less than a 12 gauge could take it down. You might get away with a 22 for example.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Anyone so desperately bored that they find me interesting enough to spy on has my pity.

Fill yer boots.

You're not allowed to shoot them down.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I fucking hate it. Every now and again some dumbass child flies one around here. I live at a resort where lots of bikinis are worn, so it's inappropriate, because you know they are spying.

Almost every time, I have no idea who's operating them.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

A couple of years ago I was working on a roof cleaning troughs and one kept hovering above and around me, sometimes within 8 feet of me. I’m doing what could be potentially dangerous work and some asshat wants to distract me? I wanted to jam it right up his ass. I refused to look at it, hoping he would get bored. After about 20 minutes it left. After I was done I found the culprit. Some old guy next door. Dude is your life so empty that watching me shovel muck out of a trough is entertainment? Fucking loser!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Adcandour said:


> I fucking hate it. Every now and again some dumbass child flies one around here. *I live at a resort where lots of bikinis are worn*, so it's inappropriate, because you know they are spying.
> 
> Almost every time, I have no idea who's operating them.


Perhaps some ground level shots for a point of reference?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

People have flown RC airplanes as a hobby for several generations, now. Heck, a great many "hobby" stores focus on RC airplane hobbyists as their principal client. The trouble with drones is that, unlike airplanes which have to keep moving and thus require the sort of space that a large park or field provides, drones can hover, enabling them to be flown in much smaller spaces where RC planes cannot go. Many drone owners have plenty of good reason to hover them over their own property (e.g., what is on my roof and what shape is my roof in?), and it is also kinda neat to see one's neighbourhood from a bird's eye view (wow, nice garden; I wish mine was that nice and bountiful). The film industry has benefited tremendously from drones. Some here may remember SCTV character Johnny LaRue's dream of "a crane shot". Drones have made crane shots available to even the lowest low-budget movie-maker.

That said, it is equally undeniable that some folks view drones as an opportunity to have a hobby as peeping Tom rather than neighbour. The challenge is developing regulations that penalize peeping toms, whilst permitting helpful non-invasive uses. I hasten to add that not all drones are equally silent. We have a schoolyard behind us, large enough to fly RC airplanes, but I'd lodge a complaint with the police if I had to listen to a buzz-saw noise all day or while I'm trying to enjoy a quiet evening, whether it was a craft that could or couldn't hover.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

I would like air access to be treated like sub-surface soil access. 
I farm some land and I can (within some limits) do what I like on the surface of my property at my discretion and I can prevent others from digging around on my land or using it in other ways or even setting foot on it at all unless they have certain specific reasons for being there. Not all areas are like that and in some places it's OK for people to pass through private property but not linger there, take anything, do anything, and so on. It's OK as long as they keep moving along established trails. 
Drones the same way. Set a ceiling below which they may not operate - 300' seems reasonable to me - and above that they need to keep moving like any other aircraft would. If somebody hovered over my house with a helicopter I would be concerned and call law enforcement but if they fly over on their way to somewhere else I can live with it. 
Would I shoot a drone down? Probably not although I can imagine a situation where it would be tempting. But if one was flying close enough to the surface of my property or a jobsite that I could throw something at it and knock it down I certainly would do that. 
j


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

With the proper gear you could scan and determine the operating frequency that the transmitter was operating on and trace back to the source of transmission, but thats about all you could do without special licencing; reporting it to the authorities may show results however, that could be as effective as farting up a dead horses arse.
Drones weighing between 250 grams and 25 kilograms must be registered with Transport Canada and marked with a registration number. Drones under 250 grams do not need to be registered.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

I see it no differently than if someone just wandered into my backyard uninvited. 
What kind of person does that?


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

If you think backyard voyeurs are a nuisance, these 'droners' have interfered with wildfire air support here, forcing grounding more than once in a couple of hot zones in the last week. ...takes a special kind of idiot to do something that stupid.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

You can train falcons to take them out.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Are there water spraying nozzles that would reach high enough? Take 'em out with a water pistol.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Of they get in close enough a garden hose may do the trick.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Could one fly their drone, or balloon, or kite or rocket, or nerf gun bullet, over their property "accidentally" interfering with the trespassing drone?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

There was an article in the local paper about a condo owner in Calabogie Ont that is complaining his neighbour's door camera and house surveillance system can record his conversations. Apparently it's too bad, but that's the way it is. The local municipality is investigating though.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

tomee2 said:


> Could one fly their drone, or balloon, or kite or rocket, or nerf gun bullet, over their property "accidentally" interfering with the trespassing drone?


maybe one of those things that shoots tennis balls for dogs to fetch? the upset lady I referred to in the OP says she will use a BB gun next time...but i laughed to myself at the odds of her hitting anything with one. I'd start with a pressure washer first, maybe a paintball gun.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Adcandour said:


> I fucking hate it. Every now and again some dumbass child flies one around here. I live at a resort where lots of bikinis are worn, so it's inappropriate, because you know they are spying.
> 
> Almost every time, I have no idea who's operating them.


Thats so tacky.


i'd send in a cat with a go-pro strapped to its head instead.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Anyone so desperately bored that they find me interesting enough to spy on has my pity.
> 
> Fill yer boots.
> 
> You're not allowed to shoot them down.


you wouldnt worry about them maybe looking to steal your stash (or something else)?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> you wouldnt worry about them maybe looking to steal your stash (or something else)?



Nah, I never have enough to make that worth it.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Milkman said:


> Nah, I never have enough to make that worth it.


No worries with the guerilla squirrel squad...24/7 service, they are quite loyal to those who provide for them.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul Running said:


> No worries with the guerilla squirrel squad...24/7 service, they are quite loyal to those who provide for them.
> View attachment 373752


Squirrels are my friends.



Except for Kitchener squirrels. They're really really bad. I was once the target of a Kitchener squirrel death squad, but that's another story.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm yet to experience it, especially since the trees in my backyard are so full and mature I'm pretty shaded from that kind of thing. Same for the yard behind me. I know I wouldn't like it though. 

I was walking through Union station a few years ago and a bunch of kids in their early 20's were following me making videos on their phones. I wasn't impressed with that.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

mhammer said:


> Johnny LaRue's dream of "a crane shot"


Too bad that he blew his budget on Polynesiantown.
Dr. John must've took a good chunk of it. lol


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

An idea in the works?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Anyone so desperately bored that they find me interesting enough to spy on has my pity.
> 
> Fill yer boots.
> 
> You're not allowed to shoot them down.


You’ve shown pics of your backyard Milk, it ain’t totally boring!! Ha, ha… they might be scoping it out to raid you.

As for : you can’t shoot them! Really??

I’d bet a BB/pellet gun could wing it. Might be harder to trace where the shot came from.

My vote it the grassy knoll.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

sling shot using pellets?


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

If you know what your doing, a Red Ryder will take one down. Also, you can buy universal remotes online and hijack them and drive them into a pool.

Both options for which I entirely support and would do if I felt the need.

Nobody’s Best Buy toy is going to take precedence over the privacy and general safety of my family etc.

But for the most part, I don’t assume that I have that much privacy and I don’t think I would care if it was a kid just exploring technology innocently etc. But I think that at some point there will be a mandatory ID app that can scan drones and identify their owners location or IP or some form of accountability.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> You’ve shown pics of your backyard Milk, it ain’t totally boring!! Ha, ha… they might be scoping it out to raid you.
> 
> As for : you can’t shoot them! Really??
> 
> ...



No it's not boring. I think my back yard is a beautiful thing, but two plants is hardly worth the charges, not to mention what could happen if I catch you doing it.

At the end of the day, I can replace anything someone else thought was worth stealing.

And I said you're not "allowed" to shoot them down. It's certainly possible.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Milkman said:


> …
> 
> And I said you're not "allowed" to shoot them down. It's certainly possible.


I don't know anything about laws prohibiting you from shooting the things out of the sky if they're invading your space. Are these municipal by-laws or provincial or national?

A friend of mine, when he was employed as a groomer by a xc-ski area, caught up with the snowmobile that had been following the _marked_ trails and, of course, ruining them. The guy was off taking a pee so Tom skied up, took out the keys and threw them into an open pond nearby. Then skied off. I don't believe he faced any repercussions.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Doug Gifford said:


> I don't know anything about laws prohibiting you from shooting the things out of the sky if they're invading your space. Are these municipal by-laws or provincial or national?
> 
> A friend of mine, when he was employed as a groomer by a xc-ski area, caught up with the snowmobile that had been following the _marked_ trails and, of course, ruining them. The guy was off taking a pee so Tom skied up, took out the keys and threw them into an open pond nearby. Then skied off. I don't believe he faced any repercussions.



I'm not 100% sure about jurisdiction or the specific local laws, but I can tell you that anyone seen shooting down ANYthing in this city will be visited by the local police.

People tend to have the perception of rights that really don't exist.

How many YouTube clips have we all seen where somebody is freaking out about somebody else taking video of them in a public place?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Doug Gifford said:


> I don't know anything about laws prohibiting you from shooting the things out of the sky if they're invading your space. Are these municipal by-laws or provincial or national?
> 
> A friend of mine, when he was employed as a groomer by a xc-ski area, caught up with the snowmobile that had been following the _marked_ trails and, of course, ruining them. The guy was off taking a pee so Tom skied up, took out the keys and threw them into an open pond nearby. Then skied off. I don't believe he faced any repercussions.


that sounds more like just "getting away with it" than evidence of any legalities.
we'll never know if he was reported, if police came or if your friend was even identified in order to be questioned. the guy likely knew he was in the wrong in the first place and didnt report it. Poetic justice 

Im not sure if drones can legally be shot down or not, but in most cases, part of it will depend if you are legally allowed to fire a gun where you live in the first place. I heard through the grapevine, where i live, a neighbour fired a gun a few years ago to scare away the geese that pester everyone (our street backs on to a river) during the spring/summer. cops came and he never did it again. you cant just go firing off guns in subdivisions for the most part, for safety and noise reasons.

Thats why I would try a garden hose, then a pressure washer, then a paintball gun first.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

laristotle said:


>


Inspiration for the first model?


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

I foresee a market for personal security defense drone systems.

If someone flies a drone into your airspace. It seems reasonable and justified to defend accordingly.

Imagine this. Someone breaches your privacy at home or place of business etc., Your death star drone automatically heads into battle and ruthlessly destroys the enemy drone. Since you have pre-set your defendable boundaries with GPS and synced the coordinates with visual event capture software, no judge will side with the "invaders" when presented with the evidence.
You might have to post a few signs around your property, clearly stating your "no drone" trespassing policy and "not responsible for..." 

After you address and support the legal details..., bring it on, drone boy...

Darth has a prepared a special welcome for you.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I keep thinking some sort of aimed EMP device would work, but prob escalate into an arms race between the drone makers and EMP makers with both of them profiting.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

The geek in me would love to own one, but they sure can be pests. Our neighbourhood has enough mature trees that I've never seen one locally, but I've seen them in newer neighbourhoods and would definitely be bothered - the noise would be more bothersome to me than any privacy issues but I can certainly see how that would be an issue too. 

I was at an outdoor concert once where a videographer was using one to document the event - if it wasn't a free concert, I would have asked for my money back - the concert wasn't quiet, both the drone was still distractingly audible (and out of tune!).


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I got no use for them. Others may enjoy the toy/tool, that's OK as long as they are being responsible. I find they don't only have the name "drone", but they do it also. That's a bit annoying, but, like a mosquito, if you hear it you know it's around, when the noise stops, that's when you have to worry. If they made silent drones, well, there are a lot of privacy implications that come with that.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

allthumbs56 said:


> Perhaps some ground level shots for a point of reference?


sorry for the delayed reply...Ill get the drone out.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Diablo said:


> Thats so tacky.
> 
> 
> i'd send in a cat with a go-pro strapped to its head instead.
> View attachment 373742


the pussy to pussy shot? definitely see it coming.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Adcandour said:


> the pussy to pussy shot? definitely see it coming.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Diablo said:


> i'd send in a cat with a go-pro strapped to its head instead


----------

